# Some pictures of Buttercup



## Hedgehogger (Dec 8, 2011)

[attachment=1:28cnt5by]hoginrepose.JPG[/attachment:28cnt5by]

[attachment=0:28cnt5by]farm.JPG[/attachment:28cnt5by]

and a stretch video... gotta get a yoga mat or something - it's hard to find traction on paper towel in the poo station...


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

Very Cute!

She looks very calm and relaxed in her photos, she must be really happy!


----------



## setterchick (Oct 25, 2011)

Awww she looks exactly like my Henrietta!!! She looks very happy


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So cute when she does the stretch and I love that water dish!


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

She is so adorable! Haha, I love the stretch! :lol:


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Awww, she looks so relaxed! She is beautiful! I love her stretch


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Precious! She's adorable.


----------



## alsohere (Dec 26, 2011)

Buttercup really took care of that stretch


----------



## Hedgehogger (Dec 8, 2011)

Yeah she's a pretty laid back hog for the most part. A bit of an explorer and a bit of an iglooian recluse / snoozer. We had her on a pink blankie mat on the ground, and she was sniffing like crazy around the edges trying to figure out what the carpet was. It's funny as she walks differently on the carpet as it must feel a lot different. The wife isn't too keen on having our little new housemate on the carpet so her trips are brief and short lived at the moment.

I like to take photos using available light since I think they look better and to avoid blinding the little gal with a bright flash bulb so she was actually pretty still in those photos which is pretty rare as the nose is usually pretty active! This is what I normally get - a photo of Buttercup the Tazmanian Devilhog when you tell her to "hold still!"

[attachment=0:3482anlr]blurball.JPG[/attachment:3482anlr]


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: Great picture!!


----------



## Hedgehogger (Dec 8, 2011)

*A Day In the Life of a Celebrity Hedgehog*

*Photoshoot for some product endorsements. "Cooper footballs. Get yer Hedgie Game on."*
[attachment=2:3pnmaqup]IMG_3740_crop.JPG[/attachment:3pnmaqup]

*Chillin' with my buddies*

[attachment=1:3pnmaqup]IMG_3768_crop.JPG[/attachment:3pnmaqup]

*Partying with the odd plasticky neighbours (I think she had a boob job!)*

[attachment=0:3pnmaqup]IMG_3771_crop.JPG[/attachment:3pnmaqup]


----------



## Hedgehogger (Dec 8, 2011)

*Drank too much vino, gettin' a bit drowsy...*

[attachment=2:1xjzdpgl]IMG_3773_crop.JPG[/attachment:1xjzdpgl]

*And now this annoying guy is pestering me about how good his Kung Fu is...*

[attachment=1:1xjzdpgl]IMG_3777_crop.JPG[/attachment:1xjzdpgl]

*Time for some coffee to cure this hangover!*

[attachment=0:1xjzdpgl]IMG_3780_crop.JPG[/attachment:1xjzdpgl]


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Adorable pictures! Thank you!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I love how she is in the same position - a bit sleepy & just the things around her change. lol


----------



## Hedgehogger (Dec 8, 2011)

It was a little tricky to convince Buttercup not to gnaw on her Petshop Pets buddies until she got a little more chill, but she finally found that comfy spot on her blankie so didn't want to move too much from that spot. Everytime something got too close, the nose alarm would go into action followed by lots of sniffing, licking, then attempts at chewing!


----------



## janey (Jan 13, 2012)

These photos are absolutely adorable! They should be a greeting card line! I love how the scenery changes while she just chills, struggling to stay awake. Too cute.


----------



## janey (Jan 13, 2012)

These photos are absolutely adorable! They should be a greeting card line! You could make the cards on www.mixbook.com. I love how the scenery changes while she just chills, struggling to stay awake. Too cute.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is adorable and I love the captions.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Great pics, you have skills!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hedgehogger (Dec 8, 2011)

If she didn't have that nervous bowel/bladder I would probably take a few more shots, but it's a struggle between having her in the poo station and trying to predict when she's finished um doing her business.


----------



## Hedgehogger (Dec 8, 2011)

After getting pooped and peed on _one_ too many times, Buttercup's owner decides that it's mite treatment time.

*Waaaait just a minute there mister! I don't even have mites!*
[attachment=2:cs0njxq2]mitetreatment.jpg[/attachment:cs0njxq2]

*I have a bad feeling about this "mite treatment" for some reason...*
[attachment=1:cs0njxq2]stirfryhog.jpg[/attachment:cs0njxq2]

*If I feel olive oil being drizzled on my back, I'm exiting stage right!*
[attachment=0:cs0njxq2]oliveoiltotaste.jpg[/attachment:cs0njxq2]


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Ha ha! Poor Buttercup. Love the photos!!! She is such a cutie.


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

These are amazing haha.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Awe.....Buttercup, I love you! <3


----------



## Hedgehogger (Dec 8, 2011)

For those slightly concerned, that wasn't a real stove, but an Ikea Duktig kitchen and cookware set.  The olive oil was very real though.

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/70129801/
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/00130167/

It's bath time for the stinky hog.

*Sitting in the Suds*
[attachment=2:3enzw35c]DSCF0310.jpg[/attachment:3enzw35c]

*Nose, eyes, quills above the waterline*
[attachment=1:3enzw35c]DSCF0312.jpg[/attachment:3enzw35c]

*My signature smell is gawn!*
[attachment=0:3enzw35c]DSCF0317.jpg[/attachment:3enzw35c]


----------



## Hedgehogger (Dec 8, 2011)

*Towel Time in the Sink*
[attachment=2:2bqan3q3]DSCF0323.jpg[/attachment:2bqan3q3]

*Mu must nom nom the towel. There is no other way.*
[attachment=1:2bqan3q3]DSCF0339.jpg[/attachment:2bqan3q3]

*That hair dryer was just waaay too scarey.*
[attachment=0:2bqan3q3]DSCF0345.jpg[/attachment:2bqan3q3]


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I am loving the bath pictures! She's just too precious!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Don't worry Buttercup; your smell will come back....


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Such a beautiful baby!


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

I absolutely adore that third photo of her in the bath  It's so clear and gorgeous! It would make a good pic for an ad or something :lol:


----------



## sublunary (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow those are beautiful photos! I love them all, but especially nomming on the towel.


----------

